# LHD Fiat Euramobil 800 Electric window problem



## 117610 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,

I have an electric window problem with my LHD 800? 

Has anybody had any problems!
Do you know where the relays are!
has anybody got a wiring diagram or know where I can get one

If not I will just have to work it out!!!!!

Thanks Everyone 

Jetbike


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi we had a problem where the wiring in the door had become loose in thr connectors, took the engr 10 mins to sort out no problems since. try there first!

john h


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

I suggest you remove the switch panel on the door and check that all the connections there are sound.Mine for some reason occasionly come loose especially the main line in.
regards John H


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

I suggest you remove the switch panel on the door and check that all the connections there are sound.Mine for some reason occasionly come loose especially the main line in.
regards John H


----------

